# 32'' TV



## mikes280 (Mar 22, 2008)

OK my daughter is looking to buy a 32'' of some kind she will be paying for the set and can afford a nice one but not silly expensive. So what should we look at ,Brand and type ,LCD,LED plasma. It is for her bedroom ,she is using a 22''LCD now but the room is not real bright from sun light and most of the viewing will be a night. We have cable with HD service.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

There are no plasmas smaller than 42" diagonal. LED back lit LCD panels are the more expensive ones. The edge lit LED models tend to have uneven distribution of the illumination across the screen. Local dimming, LED array, back lit panels have some unusual characteristics as well, some good, some bad. I suggest you get the best unit in your price range that has the best off-axis viewing angle performance.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sony EX-500 is a decent unit, not an LED so it won't have the problems Alan brought up, which I do agree especially on a screen size this small. Toshiba also makes good units in this size range that should be affordable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

TVs are getting crazy cheap compared to two years ago. She should be able to get a 42" Check out all the online holiday deals, and even wal-mart.

I don't think brand name is as important as an extended warranty. I personally wouldn't buy a Apex, or some of these really cheap off brands, but Visio, LG, Sanyo ect. All good enough for the bedroom.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well the problem with any of the cheaper units is to get the cost down they use the cheapest parts possible and also don't keep large stocks, so if something breaks in a few years its harder to find parts to repair them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> Well the problem with any of the cheaper units is to get the cost down they use the cheapest parts possible and also don't keep large stocks, so if something breaks in a few years its harder to find parts to repair them.


The brand name stuff is starting to have the same problems. My Mom had a DLP Samsung and she got the extended warranty on it. Before the warranty ran out, the main board started having issues and part of the functions started locking up. Turned out, they ran out of parts and ended having to give a full replacement credit for a new TV.

The cost of low cost TVs is they are pretty much disposable. Just get the extended warranty with full replacement protection if they can't fix it.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats one of the main reasons why I don't recommend Samsung anymore, they have a good picture and great prices but if they do break they are more problematic to get repaired as Samsung seems to not keep long supplies of parts.

Any TV can break, most that do break, do so within the first year. Otherwise they usually last quite a long time.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

If you have a costco membership, I'd recommend her buying a tv there...they give you an extra year of warranty on the tv for free unless their policy has changed, and they also have a 90 day return policy.

Alternatively, I'd buy from amazon or somewhere online that was tax free unless she can get a better deal locally (which is rare), and getting an extended warranty from squaretrade.

Anyway, I'm not too familiar with newer 32" displays so I don't have any recommendations in particular. My experience with an older display (my sister's vizio, purchased a year or so ago) has been nothing but good, so I'd take a look at them for a budget brand.


----------



## mikes280 (Mar 22, 2008)

guys thanks for the help , we do has a costco membership so i am going to look there


----------

